
From Syria to Sudan: How do you count the dead? - DanBC
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development-professionals-network/2015/sep/08/from-syria-to-sudan-how-do-you-count-the-dead?repost=hn
======
DanBC
(re)Posting this because I'm interested in the statistics bit of counting
things that are difficult to count.

> At least 122,683 Syrians have died violently since the civil war flared up
> four years ago, according to the Violations Documentation Center in Syria.
> Or perhaps the violent death toll is closer to 330,000, as reported by the
> Syrian Observatory for Human Rights. While initially reluctant to issue
> figures, the United Nations recently took a safe line and stated that
> 250,000 Syrians had died in the armed conflict. Such statistical
> irregularity is alarmingly common when it comes to counting the dead.

A while ago I posted this, which is similar, but has a detailed look at a
single incident: [http://www.irinnews.org/report/101008/nigerian-lives-
matter-...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/101008/nigerian-lives-matter-the-
baga-controversy#.VLgfDPtGW5B)

